# My Friend's Craigslist Ad to Find a Job



## smhbbag (Mar 11, 2009)

Quoted from her email to me:



> So, in my attempts to find some supplementary employment, I posted the following item on craigslist:
> 
> Low-energy introverted 24 year old seeks employment. Does not enjoy working on a team, seldom socializes with co-workers. Prefers to be given tasks and left alone to quickly and accurately complete them with excellent attention to detail. Has prior experience in customer service, office work, cash handling and food service. Finds all to be incredibly dull and non-challenging, but is willing to work with a surprisingly positive attitude for rather less than desirable pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 11, 2009)

Too funny.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 11, 2009)

If only we had more customer service persons willing to die a little on the inside for the good of the general public.


----------



## Craig (Mar 11, 2009)

Loved it! 



> I can be brutally honest, but in work situations will always repress true personality to proffer a cheery hello and service with a smile, while I quietly die a little on the inside.



So true...so true.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like he needs to go into marketing.

Theognome


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 11, 2009)

How many offers have they received?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 11, 2009)

That sounds like me. Amazing.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2009)

Jeremy - 

Tell your friend that in Obama's America for someone of her unique qualifications it would be more profitable to just get on Uncle Sam's payroll as a welfare recipient...


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 11, 2009)

> How many offers have they received?



None that I know of, but I'm not sure why. I think she portrayed herself as a perfect employee. 



> Tell your friend that in Obama's America for someone of her unique qualifications it would be more profitable to just get on Uncle Sam's payroll as a welfare recipient...



I'm really proud of her/them. Her husband owns his own small photography business, and she's bounced around to a lot of things....and they absolutely refuse taxpayer assistance of any sort.



> Sounds like he needs to go into marketing.



No question. She's the most creative, free-spirited person I know...and this ad surprised me in how much she restrained her crazy free-spiritedness.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2009)

It's true of customer service: except that sometimes you die inside in large chunks.


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 11, 2009)

I've grown to be quite a misanthrope thanks to the three jobs (I have had) where I have to "deal with people".


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 12, 2009)

I liked it


----------



## he beholds (Mar 12, 2009)




----------

